# Lord Calvert Bottle



## dnigurl1 (Nov 17, 2015)

Hello to all! I have been given another bottle and I cannot find any information about this particular one...

Your thoughts are much appreciated! Thanks in advance!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 17, 2015)

Booze often came in a gift box and special bottle, sometimes just at X-mass. They were often limited release but I don't know of anyone who collects them.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 18, 2015)

Date code looks to be 1959.


----------



## sunrunner (Nov 20, 2015)

not old but cool bottle.


----------

